# South Texas Catfishing



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Thur-Calaveras
Chris,John and Pam of Pflugerville,tx beat the heat and fished an evening trip at Calaveras. Fishing was red hot ending the night with 64 fish, highlight was 8 pd blue cat.








Friday-Choke Canyon Kez,John and sons Dylan and Patrick of New Braunfels fished a hot summer day. The boys did excellent catchin 59 blues to take to the house before it got too hot.








Saturday- Calaveras- Repeat Guest Henry, Steven and son Connor wanted to go out till about 1030 hoping to catch enough for a fry that night and put Connor on his first ever fish.
Truly one of the best parts of my job.
Ended moring around 1030 with 40 channels and Connor's first fish and first little red.
























Sunday- Choke- Steve and Colton of NB tx fished again this month down at Choke. Had a great time fishing with the boys and laughing, enjoyed the cloud cover as well. Ended day with 50 fish limit of blues.
















Fishing remains excellent, now's the time to get on early or go a little later. Take the kiddos fishing before school starts and cap off that summer vacation with a smile.
ALl fish caught on Big Marv's and Shad fishing 1-7 ft on both lakes.
Next open date is Aug 6th and so on..let's go catching!


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

Those are some nice cats...thanks for sharing


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks Corey..We didn't catch as many fish as those trips but last nihgt at Canyon Lake we caught some quality
fished a night trip on Canyon Lake last night...We waited out the storm and headed out. Was a fun night and had a blast watching Steve catch his first and second yella up to 7pds and biggest blue to date, a little over 10. Also think Steve is now a fan of Team catfish DA hooks. Beautiful night on the water with the lake to ourselves. Ended the night with 13 cats for a total of 61 pounds. Fish came on shad and 5/0-8/0 hooks.
Steve First Yella








Steve had the blues..
































Team Catfish Hooks in Action








Cooler Shot








Have some openings in Early August..let's go catching
Tightlines
Cliff


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great trips Cliff, as usual. Cool pictures for smoe hot days fishing. Glad you got a cleaning station, my tail gate sure gets hot cleaning fish at Fayette County.

Keep on putting smiles on those faces.


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Weldon, I imagine it does. I remeber what you told me about cleaning fish under trees in the park too..
Good times
Cliff


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

WTG Cliff, thats alot of smiles there, great fish and pics.Thanks for the report COOP.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice fish, Cliff! 

I haven't been over to Cally in a while. The last time I went, we got skunked. I figured it was getting too hot for the shallow water pattern we were working earlier in the spring. You still doing the same thing we were doing in March/April?


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Matt- yes sir. I rarely fish that lake deeper than 6ft...it may bite me in the butt from time to time but we do pretty good chasing them shallow.
Also to answer your PM about the job, no luck Yet finding a teaching/coaching job. I've applied from Pfglugerville to Judson ISD and in between...Hopefully something will work out.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

That's good to know. I might try to run out there Friday evening and see if we can scare something up. 

I will put out some feelers on the job front for you. My wife's a teacher and I know some guys who do the coach thing.

Thanks for the crappie info. Your suggestion on the bridge was my first inclination. I'm going to try that soon, too.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Cliff, Them are some nice fish. I have been wanting to get back down to Choke to do some fishing, but just can not get away. I should have lots of time here shortly I might be broke but I'll have the time.


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Fished with David,David Sr, Wes And little Brittany of Comfort Tx. Had a great day watching Brittany reel in kitties.
Ended day with 100 blues. Fish coming on big marvs under a cork.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Very good,Cliff......your still on to them.....WTG...


----------



## bobby n (Jul 31, 2007)

GREAT JOB CLIFF


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

Hill Country Fishin said:


> Matt- yes sir. I rarely fish that lake deeper than 6ft...it may bite me in the butt from time to time but we do pretty good chasing them shallow.
> Also to answer your PM about the job, no luck Yet finding a teaching/coaching job. I've applied from Pfglugerville to Judson ISD and in between...Hopefully something will work out.


Hey if you get the Pflugerville job look me up when you get up here Cliff I live in Round Rock..Maybe we can do some fishing at Granger..Also known as Redfishon/Mark..LOL


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice report as always! wtg


----------

